# Yacht Rental



## Vancouver Mike

Hi guys, first time poster, long time reader 

Just was wondering if anyone has had experience with yacht chartering companies in Singapore? There are quite a few when I googled and looked in the classifieds, does anyone have feedback/experience to share?


Appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
-Mike


----------



## Lenochka

hi,
don't have personal experience....
but try this one

Charter a Yacht in Singapore!

Ask for Kevin and tell him Marcel gave you the info.

Good luck !


----------



## John Martin

Hi Mike,

I think its a long time for the post you did and hope that you already had found the company for Yacht in Singapore.

Just a Suggestion to do google for Yacht in Singapore and you will get a Google Place listing which can help you to get all details pertaining to particular company.

Anyways i found this forum while i was searching Yacht in Dubai as soon i am going to visit Dubai and Contacts Charter Yacht Dubai for the yacht service, and Dubai Fishing.

Any information to Dubai Tours, please let me know.

Thanks & Regards

John Martin.


----------



## Lenochka

and....you resurrected a 6 months old thread.....why ?


----------



## bryann

Vancouver Mike said:


> Hi guys, first time poster, long time reader
> 
> Just was wondering if anyone has had experience with yacht chartering companies in Singapore? There are quite a few when I googled and looked in the classifieds, does anyone have feedback/experience to share?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts, thanks!
> -Mike


Hi Mike,

I do a fair bit of sailing, sailed off Changie and the East Coast a few times. I'm afraid to say that it's not that happening. The area is quite built up, no real open stretches you can let her rip. In addition, authorities are quite strict when it comes to manning a vessel. (Not a bad thing perse).

For real yachting, I suggest you pop over to Malaysia; lots of space and stunning islands there.

The sailing I did here was on friends' yachts, so I have no real feedback on yacht rental for you, sorry. But the charter companies here are bound to be above-board, so give them a try if you just want to have a bit of a bob-around here.

Let us know how you get on?


----------

